# Help..



## mkeschinger (Jul 22, 2014)

I bought a 7d used. It's working ok so far.
I tried to update the firmware though and it didn't work.
Brought it to my local camera guy and he couldn't get it to work either, and he had a 7d.
Unable to find the update.. blah blah blah.
Has anyone else had that?
Yes, it' s in the root directory
tried mac and windows, tethered and untethered
formatted the cf, reformatted the cf…
Canon told me that I should send it in on my dime and they will give me an estimate..
for firmware? really?
any help would be appreciated.
it's on 1.2.2 now and I'd like to get the upgrade for the higher burst rate. don't need wireless or anything like that. Help…


----------



## rs (Jul 22, 2014)

Have you tried extracting the downloaded file, and placing the extracted .fir file on the CF card, as per the instructions in the PDF file?

If that's all there, it won't hurt trying out the firmware update on your friends already updated 7D - it will recognise the update (if done correctly), but will decline the update as it's already on the latest version. If that happens and the same CF card and contents doesn't work in yours, then something fundamentally is wrong.


----------



## mkeschinger (Jul 22, 2014)

I would think that by trying the different cf cards would have worked, but that didn't either.
And yeah, I copied it originally to the cf card directly to the root directory.
canon said it would cost me a minimum of $140 to get it fixed- their standard cleaning and check cost.
There has got to be a way to check to see if something else is up before sending it in.


----------



## ScubaX (Jul 22, 2014)

That price seems a bit high. As I recall it was $40 for a cleaning, and during the cleaning they upgrade your body to the newest firmware. It may also cost you $40 to ship it insured, but I believe they pay the return shipping within that $40 charge.

When you say it wouldn't work, exactly what happens? Errors, messages, just sits there and does nothing?

I'm sure you tried to download the firmware again and extract it and then copy it to the CF card formatted by the camera?


----------



## niteclicks (Jul 22, 2014)

try updating it thru the EOS utility. That way you can bypass the card.


----------



## mkeschinger (Jul 22, 2014)

$140, I called this morning... 
I tried the eos utility. It doesn't bypass the card. It writes to it.then the camera upgrades from the card still.
I appreciate the quick responses, thanks guys.


----------



## subhro (Jul 22, 2014)

Here is a wild suggestion. Try loading magic lantern and see if that works. If it does, then you can reflash original firmware back later (although I am not sure why you would want to do it). Also, WHY are you trying to flash new firmware? Is it the itch to stay latest and greatest or are you facing any issues?

Lastly, sign up for a CPS gold membership. You will get the camera cleaned for less and checked for less then.


----------



## sama (Jul 22, 2014)

Follow the instructions step by step. See if you have missed out a step or two.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s9dSLKYdvM


----------



## ScubaX (Jul 22, 2014)

mkeschinger said:


> $140, I called this morning...
> I tried the eos utility. It doesn't bypass the card. It writes to it.then the camera upgrades from the card still.
> I appreciate the quick responses, thanks guys.



Was that quote for just cleaning or a problem loading the firmware? There is a difference, because with a cleaning they upgrade the firmware free, but for troubleshooting a problem your going to get a higher quote. Of course if their is a problem that they discover during cleaning and the firmware update, then the price would get higher. But that would also mean there is a problem with the camera that needs fixing.

I doubt you qualify for CPS as mentioned in a post above as you need a certain points total of professional lenses and bodies. But it's only $100 and they include something like 6 cleanings in that price. 

Have you done a reset of the camera? If that does not help, pull all batteries, including the little coin battery. Then set the camera date/time and try again.

Another thing to try is to get a hold of the current firmware version and try using that. You should get a message indicating it's up to date. I'm sure that version is available as I've seen some postings on similar stuff for the 5D3. But, do not go backwards as that can and has caused issues reported by someone recently giving that a try.

Also, how are you getting the firmware file onto the CF card? There have been issues with files being corrupted via CF card readers - so maybe another reader?


----------



## ScubaX (Jul 22, 2014)

Did you watch the youtube video that @sama posted a link to? At what point does your fail - watch the video and tell us more precisely how it fails.

It is hard to troubleshoot an issue if I can't see it, and yours are the only eyes on the event.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi mkeschinger. 
I hope you are not hoping for faster frame rate, the update only improves the effective buffer depth, better file management etc gets you a few more raw shots and several more JPEGs before the buffer fills up. Obviously the buffer not filling up so soon means you get the extra shots at full speed before the full buffer slows you down, but the max frame rate is still 8fps, fixed by mechanical limitations not firmware adjustable!

Cheers Graham. 



mkeschinger said:


> I bought a 7d used. It's working ok so far.
> I tried to update the firmware though and it didn't work.
> Brought it to my local camera guy and he couldn't get it to work either, and he had a 7d.
> Unable to find the update.. blah blah blah.
> ...


----------



## mkeschinger (Jul 23, 2014)

No, just hoping for the buffer depth. I teach martial arts and have a son, so getting a lot of action shots is more of the priority.  that's really all. I will check out the video, but if it's the same as the PDF, well ....
It gets to the point where it says loading, then unable to locate yada yada yada battery reset.
I have done the hard reset 2different times to see if that would work.
Thanks agn guys


----------



## tolusina (Jul 23, 2014)

@mkeschinger.

Double checking, the file you copied to the root of your freshly formatted CF card, it should be named 
*7D000205.FIR*

The Mac download file is named eos7d-v205-mac.dmg, the Windows version is eos7d-v205-win.zip.

Both eos7d-v205-mac.dmg and eos7d-v205-win.zip are compressed files for each platform that must be uncompressed to find the *7D000205.FIR* file inside.

The eos7d-v205-mac.dmg file should self extract it's contents, the *7D000205.FIR* that the camera needs is a couple levels deep. 
I don't use anything Apple, I'm in the “Friends don’t let friends use Apple” camp, so I cannot offer specifics as to how to get to the needed 7D000205.FIR file, but on Windows 7 using 7zip (7zip is an open source Windows file compression and decompression program) I was able to open and find the *7D000205.FIR* file inside both the downloaded eos7d-v205-mac.dmg and eos7d-v205-win.zip files.

I imagine that you just double click on the eos7d-v205-mac.dmg file, hopefully you are offered options as to exactly where the eos7d-v205-mac.dmg file should be decompressed so that you can easily find and copy the needed 7D000205.FIR file, then paste it to the root of the CF card.
If, after double clicking eos7d-v205-mac.dmg you cannot easily find the *7D000205.FIR* file, there must be a find or search function in Apple's Finder, use that to find *7D000205.FIR*, copy, paste and reboot the camera, follow the rest of the instructions.

The *7D000205.FIR* file IS the firmware update file. Neither Mac nor Windows has any idea what to do with the .FIR file extension, they need only to be able to copy or move that .FIR file to the root of your CF card where your 7D does indeed know exactly what to do with that file.

edit.....
Do not simply rename the eos7d-v205-mac.dmg to *7D000205.FIR*, that should not work at all.


----------



## mkeschinger (Jul 23, 2014)

After clicking the .dmg it creates a drive. Inside of it are the pdf and the fir files to either be copied to cf or accessed via the eos utility. Yeah. Tried it with 2.0.5 from canon and 2.0.3 from some other sites. Even found -1.2.3 and tried it. 
Same error. Unable to locate firmware.....check the card, reset battery. It's on the card, in the right spot(root).the impression I am getting is that the camera is not looking in the right place. Would magic lantern do that. Maybe the former owner used it. I'm not that involved with it yet, still learning how to use the camera to its fullest potential.


----------



## tolusina (Jul 23, 2014)

mkeschinger said:


> After clicking the .dmg it creates a drive.....


Creates a drive? Must be a MAC thing, ignore my incredulity. 




mkeschinger said:


> …...It's on the card, in the right spot(root)...


Is the _IT_ that's in the right spot (root) of the card *7D000205.FIR* ?


----------



## mkeschinger (Jul 23, 2014)

Yeah it's a mac thing. 
Yes, it's the .fir file.
I've even renamed it and re copied it over to make sure it went to a different space on the cf card in case or a damaged area. Same issue. 
May just sell it and get one already upgraded. 
Or a70d.


----------



## philmoz (Jul 23, 2014)

mkeschinger said:


> After clicking the .dmg it creates a drive. Inside of it are the pdf and the fir files to either be copied to cf or accessed via the eos utility. Yeah. Tried it with 2.0.5 from canon and 2.0.3 from some other sites. Even found -1.2.3 and tried it.
> Same error. Unable to locate firmware.....check the card, reset battery. It's on the card, in the right spot(root).the impression I am getting is that the camera is not looking in the right place. Would magic lantern do that. Maybe the former owner used it. I'm not that involved with it yet, still learning how to use the camera to its fullest potential.



What size is the memory card?

May not apply here; but I believe on some Canon cameras firmware update won't work on very large cards.

Phil.


----------



## Zv (Jul 23, 2014)

philmoz said:


> mkeschinger said:
> 
> 
> > After clicking the .dmg it creates a drive. Inside of it are the pdf and the fir files to either be copied to cf or accessed via the eos utility. Yeah. Tried it with 2.0.5 from canon and 2.0.3 from some other sites. Even found -1.2.3 and tried it.
> ...



Yeah, I read that too in the instructions. I think they recommend under 64Gb cards. I think. I used a 16Gb one when I did it. What kind of CF is it? UDMA 6 or 7?


----------



## justaCanonuser (Jul 23, 2014)

mkeschinger said:


> Yeah it's a mac thing.
> Yes, it's the .fir file.
> I've even renamed it and re copied it over to make sure it went to a different space on the cf card in case or a damaged area. Same issue.
> May just sell it and get one already upgraded.
> Or a70d.



Hadn't time to read every post in this thread so I might have missed this tip: use an *alternative routine to install your firmware updates directly from your mac*, not via card. It is easy:

(1) Make sure you have EOS Utility installed on your Mac (is in the software package that should have come with your 7D).
(2) Download the firmware (MAC OS version) from Canon's site (eos7d-v0205-mac.dmg)
(3) leave this dmg-file just in the Downloads directory, don't copy it elsewhere, just click there on it to open it, it contains the 7D000205.FIR file
(4) connect your 7D via usb cable with your Mac, switch it on, EOS Utility should start automatically and open its window
(5) open camera remote control, 3rd topic in the EOS Utility menu
(6) in the control menu, click on the tools section (tools symbol)
(7) there click on "firmware" on the bottom and follow the next instructions leading you through the update procedure, you just have to tell it where to find the FIR file (in Downloads of course).

This routine loads the FIR file directly from the Downloads directory of your Mac in your camera, so it avoids copying the FIR file what obviously generated your problem.

Btw *check first whether you need to install earlier firmware updates before you can install v. 2.0.5*, this might be important. Read all infos on the Canon website.


----------



## wildwood (Jul 23, 2014)

Just a thought...

From experience if an OS, service, app, whatever, says it can't find something and you JUST KNOW it's there to be found it's usually because of file/folder permissions. 

Might be worth checking the .FIR file (after copied on to the CF) isn't restricted so that just you (or something Mac) can access it. I think it should allow 'everyone'.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi mkeschinger. 
Someone else mentioned it, try Magic Lantern, this possibly won't load as I think it requires a 2.?.? Firmware, but might just help with sorting this. 
Also I have had a firmware update fail, it was a corrupted download or extraction, I downloaded again and extracted and hey presto it worked, thing is I downloaded from a different source too so I don't know if the original file was also corrupted! 
I can email the firmware later if you want, this would give you a known copy, as in the thing has worked. I'm on a tablet and don't think I can get the file off the server remotely. 

Cheers Graham




mkeschinger said:


> No, just hoping for the buffer depth. I teach martial arts and have a son, so getting a lot of action shots is more of the priority.  that's really all. I will check out the video, but if it's the same as the PDF, well ....
> It gets to the point where it says loading, then unable to locate yada yada yada battery reset.
> I have done the hard reset 2different times to see if that would work.
> Thanks agn guys


----------



## mkeschinger (Jul 23, 2014)

Ml requires 2.0.3 or higher.
Different cards didn't work


----------



## mkeschinger (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey guys, thanks for the help. Between the camera and the lenses, I qualified to buy the CPS gold. So, it will save me some now and some later. 
Thanks for all the help. Once I find out what is wrong, I will let you guys know.
I truly appreciate it.

M


----------

